# My first, and best arrowhead



## Screwtop (Jan 1, 2019)

I am sure a lot of you have arrowheads. A few of you may have found them bottle hunting. I found this by accident. I wasn't looking for anything really. I was just walking along, and I caught this out of the corner of my eye. It's a Hopewell. The material is Flint Ridge Chert from Ohio. I had been looking for arrowheads for a long time, and haven't found one until then.


----------



## yacorie (Jan 1, 2019)

Thats a good one.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 3, 2019)

Yeah, buddy!


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 4, 2019)

Apparently, according to neighbors, there was a large Hopewell camp at the bottom of the hill we live on. They hunted the ridge tops, and in the creeks and valleys. Every time someone plows, or digs a hole, they always find an arrowhead. The man who lived in our house as a kid told me that when his father was digging the foundation, he found hundreds of flakes, and about 20 broken and whole arrowheads.


----------



## Gunsmoke (Mar 27, 2019)

Really nice one Screwtop! Nice size as well as condition.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 29, 2019)

I don't know anything about Arrowheads but that's Cool looking. Nice find. LEON.


----------



## goaliewb (Mar 30, 2019)

Looks very cool!


----------



## Dansalata (Jul 9, 2019)

sweet


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Oct 15, 2019)

Very nice! Found some when I was in Arkansas.


----------

